# Bouncer's - closing



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Last night on social media, Jay announced he was closing down Bouncer's 

Been using his products for years, and as a wax aficionado I'm absolutely gutted.

Seems a huge shame that we'll lose some great handmade products from the marketplace, whilst the number of generic rebottled stuff seems to be on the increase. 

Not found a duff product, but I'll really miss his waxes, Done & Dusted Si and Inside Job which have become the core of my detailing hobby.

Gutted


----------



## Shakmeister5000 (Jul 21, 2021)

Gutted to hear! I can imagine clear out sale will be on soon?

The economy is effecting every business at the moment, a lot of our local businesses are struggling due to the rise in utility bills and the price increase in leasing the building.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Where have you seen this? Can’t find anything online myself


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Yellow Dave said:


> Where have you seen this? Can’t find anything online myself


Facebook. He also had a live on Instagram last night


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ultra competitive market place and now, no-one has any money. We will have to get used to this type of news i'm afraid. Tis a shame.


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

That’s a real shame and sad news to hear.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gutted to be hearing about this, I'd better order their remaining products before they close down. 😢


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

A real shame to hear Jay is shutting up shop, I've always really liked everything I've tried. There's a 20% off discount BYE just placed an order myself.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Unfortunately the smaller detailing product producers will suffer now, not enough scale to survive in what has become an over supplied market.

There is far too much generic product re-bottled, then marked up based on branding, sad really. e.g. Auto Finnesse

The larger companies with genuine chemical experience hopefully survive, I enjoy seeing the technology advance.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

With the energy costs for businesses and the falling sales I suspect this will be the first of many to close down.


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

I believe a similar analogy to this is the amount of energy suppliers which has now whittled down to a few big companies, so there's little chance of competition from smaller firms.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

May pick a bottle of d and d and some bits up. Is just on their site?

Don't mean to be a vulture per say


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Imprezaworks said:


> May pick a bottle of d and d and some bits up. Is just on their site?
> 
> Don't mean to be a vulture per say


 Yep. Discount code is “BYE” for 20% off


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

I've two thoughts that keep coming back to me since Jay announced. I've met and chatted to Jay many times and admired his passion for products he created. First hope he is OK and has something in the pipeline to earn a living. Yes I will miss the brand massively but this is someone's livlihood here. Second is you can't do that! Done and Dusted and DDsi are my absolute go to pure and hybrid QDs. The best of the best. No alternative good enough! Look Sharp, Slick Mick, Bead Juice and Dress to Impress I also rate very highly. 

Just shows the pressures and challenges involved if best of the best products like this do not result in a sustainable business.

Luckily I have some product bottles in use of pretty much everything plus sealed 5L of Bead Juice, Done and Dusted, Done and Dusted Si and Ci Wash to see me through for a while. If the products had a longer shelf life, I would honestly buy more. It's going to hurt me to pay for a lesser QD the day I run out that's for sure.

Fingers crossed for your next venture Jay.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Such a shame,been around for ages


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

very sad news, a very solid company that has been around a long time & i hope that they come back in the future. Remember to support small business that provide innovation & value for the industry guys.

Don't buy all that white labeled rubbish


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Is there a list of all the white label rubbish somewhere to help us n00bs avoid ?


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

GSB1 said:


> . If the products had a longer shelf life, I would honestly buy more. It's going to hurt me to pay for a lesser QD the day I run out that's for sure.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your next venture Jay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


live stocked up with a raft of 5L tubs today.

Jay said shelf life is 12-18 months.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Ive had my done and dusted 4 years ish and with a shake its been fine, been using it lately


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's a real shame. It's not good to see good companies unable to survive in the current climate.


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Not even had chance to try D&D yet ! +1Strength fnarr 

really crap to see businesses suffering but I suppose if he keeps hold of his potions manual he’ll be able to start again ? Or sell formula to a decent outfit to continue some of the products with a kick-back on sales ??


----------



## ShinyAds (7 mo ago)

Sad news! 

I only got into detailing a few months ago, so to get some variety of products I ordered some mystery boxes from a few different places. The large mystery box from Bouncers was by far the best value - I got about double my money's worth, including 5l bottles of D&D Si and Bead Juice! Everything seems to be really high quality too. 

I wish them well with whatever the future holds!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh that’s a shame, heard very good things about them over the years on here…


----------



## PaulAT (Jun 29, 2021)

Always a company I have looked at but never purchased until tonight. Unfortunate circumstances. It has made me purchase tonight Slick Mick, D&D Si and Inside Job as they are items I need (shampoo, interior cleaner) or wanted to try (running low on Gyeon Ceramic Detailer). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That's a real shame to hear about. I remember when Jay was just starting out and I was fortunate enough to try a help a little with that on here as a staff member back then and with setting up the review section to get him some feedback on his very early prototype products etc. Always rated his waxes very highly. All the best Jay.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Not used any of his products to be honest but seems like a decent guy (he's got the experience now so when/if the economy turns around who knows if he'd start up again).


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It's very sad - Jay started off as a member on here (not sure if he still is) and got into wax blending way back when. He was very good at it and I think with the help of Dodo Juice's manufacturing nous, put out his range of waxes, which have always been well liked. I've tried several of his products and they are all excellent, I don't think any have been at all bad. I hope that he enjoys whatever he does next.


----------



## UKCarCleaner (Sep 17, 2017)

Can't say I've any of Jay's products but I can sense real sadness on here by the comments.
Good luck Jay.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

This is why I'm sad that Bouncers are closing. Before the announcement, I purchased a bottle of new RCD product (rinseless wash, waterless wash, drying aid and QD). I was confident it would be a good product based on not having tried a bad Bouncers product yet (really, I don't think there is one). Had I had the foresight Bouncers were closing, that would have been a 5L purchase not a 1 litre.

So today I use RCD for a rinseless wash. Hosepipe ban aside, this really is a convenient and quick way to wash a car with light soiling as is often the case in the summer. Being generous with the water in the mitt the approach is safe enough for me.

So what did I think of Bouncers RCD? Great, did what it should. Sufficient cleaning and lubrication for the level of dirt. Water disperses, easy to dry, no water marks. I used Autoglym Quik Refresh (rinseless wash also) a few weeks back (purchased before Bouncers released RCD) and while the experience was similar, 1. it's not got the versatility of the Bouncers product and 2. it costs a few more of my pounds for _half_ the volume. Dilution ratio of both products the same so the AG quick significantly more expensive and that's before you consider the 5L price of RCD.

It of course helped with both rinseless washes that my car is always topped with DDsi and therefore not a lot sticks. Slick it most certainly is. On the subject of DDsi, try it as a drying aid. Sure the directions are modest and say to avoid getting the car wet for a few hours (so you would not logically think to use as a drying aid), but that's for very best results no doubt. Give it a try though, I find it exceptional as a drying aid and if it tops up the protection just a little that works for me.

I also note my bottle of Inside Job, a product I got in a mystery box and hadn't thought to buy specifically is going down rather rapidly, such is the amount I use it given the pleasing results (oh and a toddler that makes sure there is always an interior surface needing a wipe).

The reality I can't restock any of these products once the doors close for good really unfortunate as it's a range of products that leave me with no need to look elsewhere. I might just have to order another 5L of DDsi to lessen the pain.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Great guy, fantastic waxes, a 200ml pot of Satsuma Rock would have been the ultimate for me. Best of luck mate.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Sad times. I've used most of bouncers range. All quality, all work ,all fairly priced. 
I met Jay at waxstock a few years ago. Genuinely top bloke. Knows so much about his products and the industry in general. 
A real loss to the detailing fraternity.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Polished pigs another small company are closing down aswell
Sad state when good companies with great products are no more


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Polished pigs another small company are closing down aswell
> Sad state when good companies with great products are no more



Polished Pigs?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I think the pandemic has hit the detailing industry in this country hard, used to be a shop in a village about 25 miles or so away, they stocked amongst others, Stjarnagloss range. Pandemic came along and they've gone to the wall.
Very much a shame to see people's business take a nose dive because of this whole situation and i don't think we've seen the worst of it yet, the rapidly approaching recession is going to hit doubly hard i think


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Polished Pigs?


 Yes small product company,tried a few things and they are decent 👍


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Will truly miss done and dusted si02, that stuff is insanely good.

Selling formulations to other company's?


----------



## PaulAT (Jun 29, 2021)

Back on topic 😀…

My package turned up on Friday. Only had the chance to have a quick go with Inside Job. Initial impressions are good, it didn’t leave any residue on the black piano trim which is a bug bear of mine!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a real shame a proper UK based company that Jay has a serious passion for in detailing, he's products are so refined and actually work better than most independent products out on the market.
I remember his bouncers 22 and blue lagoon, this is where the journey started.
I hope Jay makes a come back as his products and identity will be surely missed for a very long time, its sad to say the least.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> It's a real shame a proper UK based company that Jay has a serious passion for in detailing, he's products are so refined and actually work better than most independent products out on the market.
> I remember his bouncers 22 and blue lagoon, this is where the journey started.
> I hope Jay makes a come back as his products and identity will be surely missed for a very long time, its sad to say the least.


I've still got my pot of Blue Lagoon......

I agree it's sad as Jay has been about as long I remember and I remember meeting him at my first Waxstock which seems ages ago now.

Hopefully he'll move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sad to read this I really like Jay's products all quality stuff.


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Never used their stuff before, but felt bad for them after reading this, probably because they are part of this forum and I've always found it friendly and helpful on here, so I ordered a couple of bits and they arrived yesterday. 

If they are reading this, all the best for the future.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

How much was that lot


----------

